# How do you tell............



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

If your snail is dead? I bought 2 snails from the LFS last week and they both seemed to be doing great. I believe they are apple snails....an orangish one and a black mystery snail that is a lovely green color. Anyhoo, the orange one hasn't moved in a few days. It appears to be closed up tight sitting in the gravel at the bottom. 

I have read the other posts on this topic but I don't want to reach into the tank at this point. I don't see any parts hanging out of the shell. Is it common for snails to invert into their shells for a few days???

If it is dead will it eventually float to the top???

I hope these aren't dumb questions.

TIA,
Kay


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

when mine died they floated to the top and hung out of their shells


----------



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

fishboy said:


> when mine died they floated to the top and hung out of their shells


Thanks Fishboy!

So far he/she is just sitting there closed up tight....day 3 or 4 of this. 

My other thought was that I wondered if it could have gotten into some salt before it desolved with the water change? I will assume being a snail it wouldn't appreciate salt too much or am I wrong??

thanks,
Kay


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

he definately won't apprieciate the salt... BUT it is very common to see a snail go dormant for a while.


----------



## bananas (Sep 10, 2005)

i say leave him in the tank for 15 more days or so and if he doesnt open up he's prolly dead or something is wrong to the degree that it's safe to call him dead.

these guys can close up for a long long time, usually when they don't like the outside conditions.


Try putting the guy in another tank. Ideal conditions are about 76 degrees F, 7.2 pH or higher but no lower than 7.0, and absolutly NO salt.

If you dont have another tank try using a large jar of water or something, just see if he's alive.


I love apple snails, it's sad to see them go.


----------



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

Fishfirst said:


> he definately won't apprieciate the salt... BUT it is very common to see a snail go dormant for a while.


Oh, glad to hear that!

Ok, how long is "awhile"?

...and will the other one do it soon? Is it a seasonal thing??

tia, 
Kay


----------



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

Wow Bananas! 31 Platys in a 10 gal tank?? I was worried about my 6 being too many.

And yes, I love my snails too 

Kay


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2005)

yeah, 31 platys in a 10 is incredibly over stocked...


----------



## bananas (Sep 10, 2005)

what can i do they reproduce like crazy, they started as 10 and became over 50 we already gave away alot.


use my advice, if you dont have another tank put him in a large jar of water with those conditions i posted.


Snails only close up when
1) they are sleeping, and they dont sleep for days straight
2) they are in shock, for example the whole day after my snail jumped out of his tank, or the first time my female laid eggs
3) they do not like the conditions in their environment and decide to sort of "hibernate" until they change.


the third one is most probable in your case


----------

